# Game 22: Celtics (9-12) vs. Bucks (12-8)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Milwaukee Bucks at the TD Banknorth Garden in Boston on Friday, December 16. The game will be at 7:30 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Milwaukee Bucks have played to their expectations this season and look like the playoff caliber team that they were earlier projected to be after a tremendous offseason for them in which they acquired proven players and a "can't-miss prospect." During the offseason, the Bucks were thought to be one of the playoff teams out of the East and would have a decent record with their revitalized lineup at the quarter-way point of the season. Predictably, they have won twelve of their twenty games in the very competitive Central Division. With Bobby Simmons likely not playing (he did not play in their previous game) due to a shoulder injury Maurice Williams, their surprising scoring point guard behind TJ Ford, out with a quad injury, the Bucks _still_ have a decent team, though. Michael Redd is one of the best volume shooters in the league though he is really lacking on defense. Jamaal Magloire is a former all-star center who has a decent post game and can rebound well. He isn't as conditioned as before so if Mark Blount is able to hit his shots, I don't think Magloire will be able to guard him. TJ Ford is a comeback story from a nasty spine injury he suffered two years ago. Ford is the quickest player in the league and he has great court vision, making great passes and hitting the occasional shot. Andrew Bogut, this years first overall selection in the NBA Draft is a fundamentally sound big man who can score effectively and defend on the low-block. He will be playing power forward tonight and will likely be matched up with Kendrick Perkins and Al Jefferson. For the Celtics to win this game, Paul Pierce and Ricky Davis have to score. They are being guarded by Jiri Welsch and Michael Redd, *horrible* defenders. I think the Celtics will win even if Paul and Ricky isolate the entire game. It should be a fun game to watch.

The Milwaukee Bucks' last game was against the Miami Heat, *L*, 83-100* (*boxscore*)*. 
The Boston Celtics last game was against Indiana Pacers, *W*, 85-71 *(*boxscore*)*. 

The Bucks are 6-4 away and the Celtics are 7-5 at home.
 
* The probable starters for each team:*



[url="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/maurice_williams/?nav=page"]







[/url]

 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site* | Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 







*Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes

*Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !

*Please visit the Milwaukee* Bucks *Forum *!*


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Points out our last game was a win vs. the Pacers not the Mavs*

Marcus is going to be uniform tonight correct? What About Allen?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You try doing a game-thread ten minutes after you wake up.





> Marcus is going to be uniform tonight correct? What About Allen?


Hopefully, Tony Allen will be back also but I'm pretty sure Marcus is going to be back unless Doc feels that Banks hasn't been "performing" well enough in practice (a la Tony Allen).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> You try doing a game-thread ten minutes after you wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I'm at it. Middle of the preview, it's the Bucks are still a good team despite the injuries not the Pacers. :banana:

Try correcting your mistakes with the flu. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Do we really need a game thread? We can jus write in "Loss", and that will sum it up.

{It worked last time} :biggrin:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Do we really need a game thread? We can jus write in "Loss", and that will sum it up.
> 
> {It worked last time} :biggrin:



I agree, sadly I think we have a great shot at the Bucks, but our coaching will let us down.

{Hopefully this will give us a two game win streak since KH and I said our prayers.}


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Friggen pessimists, y'all are pathetic. 

(Not exactly what I said but it'll suffice)


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Add my prayers to yours. 
I'd love to have Lafrentz wake up from his slumber and stuff Bogut 10 times. 

It will be great to have TA and Marcus back in the line up. 
:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Friggen pessimists, y'all are pathetic.
> 
> (Not exactly what I said but it'll suffice)


Well, If we lose we will know it was because you did not say your prayers exact...


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

I'm lookin for Pierce to have his way with Jiri.. and get him in early foul trouble..

also there will be alot of bangin with Perk and Bogut.. 2 tough guys right there..

We win.. 91 -87


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Well, If we lose we will know it was because you did not say your prayers exact...


Pshhh. If we lose I'm blaming it on Marcus Banks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks will likely play today but Tony Allen will not.



> Rivers expects *Marcus Banks *to play against the Bucks. ''I'm ready to go," said Banks. ''It's different than a game, but I should be OK [with my conditioning]." Meanwhile, the Celtics have no idea when *Tony Allen *will be ready to play. ''He might wake up [today] and feel great," said Rivers. ''But it would be a miracle for Tony to play. He couldn't even go through walkthrough [yesterday] at all."


Link to Globe Article


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks and Maurice Williams to play tonight.

Greg Dickerson said that Mo Williams was starting so that either means TJ Ford is going to be benched (not likely) or Williams is going to play shooting guard. This means that Ricky Davis will have a five inch height advantage on Williams if he guards him.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Pshhh. If we lose I'm blaming it on Marcus Banks.


Already?? Why so soon??


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Already?? Why so soon??


He's my new scapegoat. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> He's my new scapegoat. :biggrin:


But he's actually good...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

But he's taking minutes away from our all-star Orien Greene. ;-)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

"We are almost set to go after all the hugging" - Mike G. LOL

"I don't think Perk wants to hug anybody"

"It's no hug night, and he's got his no hug face on" - Tommy

:biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I never thought I would hear someone say "Perk is 4/4 from the line tonight"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The ball should be in Ricky and Paul's hands at all times.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice 3 from Ricky...

What happened to Delonte not shaving his head until the C's win a championship?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Blount looks awful tonight.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Correct me if Im wrong...But didnt most of you say Delonte couldn't penetrate?

All he is doing lately is driving to the hoop...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Correct me if Im wrong...But didnt most of you say Delonte couldn't penetrate?
> 
> All he is doing lately is driving to the hoop...


Wasn't me that said that. I love Delonte. :biggrin:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Shootout anyone?

Pierce for 3!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Holy ****! whats going on here? Passing like crazy...Back and forth...3's galore!!!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

****...I bet there is nothing more disheartining then a shot like that, when your trying to get out of a shooting slump...3/4 of the way down and then out for Raef...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Wasn't me that said that. I love Delonte. :biggrin:


You referred both Banks and West as scrubs before the season started and now you love Delonte?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

End of the first (Boston leads 26-24):



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, SG</td><td>11</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>8</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>12</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mo Williams, PG</td><td>9</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>6</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>6</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*10-27*</td><td>*1-5*</td><td>*3-3*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*1*</td><td>*0*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*24*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*20.0%*</td><td>*100.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 3 (0)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>13</td><td>1-5</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>9</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>9</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>11</td><td>2-4</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>6</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

When did I call West a scrub? 

I only called Banks and Allen scrubs as far as I know....


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

You called West a scurb, along with Banks, earlier in the off-season.

Why Orien Greene is in the game over Banks is beyond me.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

They need to put Banks in. Orien blows. Marcus isn't good either, but he's better than Orien.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow, our offense is horrible with this second-unit.

Sixteen straight misses and the Bucks go on a 15-2 run (from the end of the first to the second quarters)


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

The return of the warrior!!!


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Man this is flat out horrible.

We got the chances to score after them missing so much shots but our offense blew it up.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I just came home and BANKS COMES IN FOR THE FIRST TIME.

Nice steal.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Is/did Welsch play yet? We need some easy buckets.

Nice block by Perk, Ricky gets the ball and up to the lightening Banks.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks *****es.

Kendrick Perkins on the last three possessions: One point, one block, one offensive rebound, one of two from the line, missed one field goal attempt.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Keep playing Banks Doc keep playing him. I don't want to see Orien anymore.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, Jiri has been in.

Would anyone be upset with having Banks as the PG of the future? I wouldn't...West would be a perfect back-up for him...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins almost gets an offensive rebound on his missed free throw attempt but knocked the ball out of bounds (which was Mark Blount-esque).


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> Yeah, Jiri has been in.
> 
> Would anyone be upset with having Banks as the PG of the future? I wouldn't...West would be a perfect back-up for him...


I say vice versa.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Would anyone be upset with having Banks as the PG of the future? I wouldn't...West would be a perfect back-up for him...


I would and I'm likely Banks' biggest fan.

We shouldn't have a point guard of the future. Delonte West and Marcus Banks, twenty four minutes each. A perfect combination of decent point guards.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I say vice versa.


I usually would too...But I had an apiphony...And I realized...Banks is so good...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics down thirteen, 50-37, after a disastrous second quarter (outscored 26-11):



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, SG</td><td>19</td><td>5-10</td><td>2-3</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mo Williams, PG</td><td>20</td><td>5-13</td><td>2-4</td><td>3-3</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>12</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>14</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine Jackson, SG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>9</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>9</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>13</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*20-48*</td><td>*5-12*</td><td>*5-6*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*2*</td><td>*7*</td><td>*15*</td><td>*50*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 7 (3)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>19</td><td>1-6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>14</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>16</td><td>2-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>20</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>4-4</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>11</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>15</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">4</td><td>8</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>2</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>7</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Right now, I think Banks is perfect for the 2nd unit.

4th block for perkins.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

4 blocks for Perk...Thats pretty impressive...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

What kind of pass was that, Mark?

Maurice Williams can ball.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Down by 13...To the Bucks...wow...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice oop from Pierce to Davis!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

No, Delonte. Bad decision.

Pierce is two feet from you. You can't lay the ball off to him from that distance. He should of held back and dribble out to the perimeter. The Bucks recovery defense is surprisingly good and they were able to adjust to the fast-break very quickly.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Down by 13...To the Bucks...wow...


The Bucks are easily a superior team to the Celtics. I've been saying this since the offseason.

Hopefully the Celtics come back, though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> Nice oop from Pierce to Davis!!!



You liked that? 

http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0X6W7N6QSUSJQ34BYQRB4TIH94


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't like how Marcus and Delonte are on the floor at the same time. That means Orien is going to be coming back in.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> You liked that?
> 
> http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0X6W7N6QSUSJQ34BYQRB4TIH94


Haha. Your so cool.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

How much better can Paul possibly be...He's so good...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> I don't like how Marcus and Delonte are on the floor at the same time. That means Orien is going to be coming back in.



I don't either, it looks like they're both lost.

West was trying to post up at some point at the 3 point line, too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks is playing better defense than he did last year and looks just as fast.

Andrew Bogut is good.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Can someone tell me how Banks just made that shot?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks...

Yeah. That is all.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay, so that was a magnificent shot after great penetration but Banks shouldn't dribble the ball at the top of the key for so long.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

They keep calling some bull**** fouls on Pierce...It's going to cost us the game...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Beautiful pass from Banks to Gomes, he didn't get it but Raef finished the job.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

It's been a while but...Nice shot by Raef...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce and Davis with four each with 14 minutes left.

Banks with a good pass to a cutting Gomes (it looked like he was going to throw the ball out of bounds for a second but Gomes came out of nowhere [well, the bottom of my screen]). It's too bad Gomes missed but good follow up by LaFrentz for the offensive rebound and put back.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ryan Gomes...Yet another Phenom...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks looks much better than last season.

Two of his biggest faults, his confidence and passing ability, have greatly improved.

We need Havlicek to work with him on his shot.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Back to single digits boy!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I LOVE BANKS.

5 point game.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Raef For 3 At The Buzzer!!!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

LaFrentz off the glass for three! (Mike's words; not mine)

Reminiscent of Antoine's three in the Lakers game three years back to essentially win the game.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1QJ2XOD3B3YTE0MNPHL7BYS7M8

Another replay. Too late though.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics outscore the Bucks by eight in the third quarter as they are only down by five now, 70-75.




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mo Williams, PG</td><td>28</td><td>6-16</td><td>2-4</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>25</td><td>4-8</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>9</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, SG</td><td>30</td><td>8-13</td><td>2-3</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>22</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>20</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>24</td><td>3-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>7</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine Jackson, SG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>10</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>1</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>12</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>15</td><td>3-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*30-62*</td><td>*5-12*</td><td>*10-15*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*30*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*13*</td><td>*19*</td><td>*75*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*41.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 13 (11)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13"> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>28</td><td>4-10</td><td>1-3</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>23</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>28</td><td>4-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>6</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>10</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>31</td><td>6-12</td><td>1-2</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>8</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>18</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>19</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">4</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>10</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>7</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>13</td><td>2-6</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>5</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*24-60*</td><td>*3-12*</td><td>*19-22*</td><td>*9*</td><td>*33*</td><td>*22*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*12*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*70*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left"></td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 12 (18)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

What a way to start off the quarter...Ricky...And 1


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Raef is back!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Tie game. 77-77 all.

Another 15-2 run, but this time by the Celtics; not the Bucks.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> What a way to start off the quarter...Ricky...And 1


http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2C4CXF1ZE0L6X2TYR29TCYYEHS


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Banks with horrible transition defense on TJ Ford's fastbreak layup.

Way to sell that foul though.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://s41.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=07QYVN6WXPNO83BMVF1AL322BG


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

That's what happens when you play OB-Falling-Defense. You get scored on for trying to dive and get an offensive foul. Al you're 270, don't act like people can push you around.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Stop shooting Marcus.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Take Raef out and put Perkins in.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Stop shooting Marcus.


Agreed




Lanteri said:


> Take Raef out and put Perkins in.


Agreed


Marcus should be taking it in, because he can. He shouldn't be shooting, because he can't.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Pierce with another 20+ point game, second only to LeBron James...(but his streak ended last night I think, so we'll make him the 1st.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

We're throwing this game away.

aqua, I'm *uploading *your videos. Google should accept it shortly.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

On an unrelated note: Qyntel Woods is doing fairly well for the Knicks. 

Yeah this is how intersted I am in this game right now....Celtics defense freaking blows.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh my god. Jiri Welsch got a rebound. Excuse me while I go vomit.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Marcus Banks hits a three.

Wow. Simply amazing. It was an ugly shot too.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Boston loses by four, 96-100, to the Milwaukee Bucks:




> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#3e0d75">*MILWAUKEE BUCKS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mo Williams, PG</td><td>39</td><td>9-20</td><td>2-4</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">2</td><td>9</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">T.J. Ford, PG</td><td>40</td><td>6-11</td><td>1-3</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">0</td><td>5</td><td>7</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>2</td><td>19</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Michael Redd, SG</td><td>42</td><td>9-17</td><td>2-4</td><td>4-6</td><td align="right">4</td><td>5</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>4</td><td>24</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Andrew Bogut, FC</td><td>28</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>3</td><td>13</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jamaal Magloire, C</td><td>33</td><td>5-10</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>11</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jermaine Jackson, SG</td><td>6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jiri Welsch, GF</td><td>19</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Toni Kukoc, F</td><td>12</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Gadzuric, C</td><td>16</td><td>3-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*39-80*</td><td>*5-14*</td><td>*17-25*</td><td>*11*</td><td>*43*</td><td>*25*</td><td>*8*</td><td>*3*</td><td>*17*</td><td>*24*</td><td>*100*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>*00.0%*</td><td>*35.7%*</td><td>*00.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 17 (18)</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>40</td><td>5-13</td><td>1-3</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>6</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>30</td><td>5-8</td><td>0-2</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>34</td><td>6-12</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>8</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td><td>4</td><td>14</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>40</td><td>8-18</td><td>2-5</td><td>5-5</td><td align="right">0</td><td>9</td><td>10</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>23</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>19</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>6-8</td><td align="right">4</td><td>9</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>6</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Dan Dickau, PG</td><td>2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>21</td><td>5-8</td><td>1-1</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>4</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Gerald Green, F</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>9</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-0</td><td>2-2</td><td align="right">2</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>9</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>19</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-7</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> ...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Paul had some stupid shots, as well as Ricky. They tried to ISO in the end and it cost us the game.


Also with 23 seconds left, down by three do you foul or do you foul the other team? According to the Celtics you let them drain the clock to 13 seconds before fouling. Doc was pissed, he threw down his playbook while yelling.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

A horrible offensive effort in the second quarter and an equally bad defensive effort in the second half cost us this game. The Celtics should've won. Some positives were Marcus Banks, Delonte West, Mark Blount, Paul Pierce, and Ryan Gomes.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Paul had some stupid shots, as well as Ricky. They tried to ISO in the end and it cost us the game.
> 
> 
> Also with 23 seconds left, down by three do you foul or do you foul the other team? According to the Celtics you let them drain the clock to 13 seconds before fouling. Doc was pissed, he threw down his playbook while yelling.


He was pissed because he thought it was 8 seconds.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Oh my god. Jiri Welsch got a rebound. Excuse me while I go vomit.



How did you like that blockout by Dickau? I thought it was perfect, he was screaming "ohhh don't hurt me."


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> He was pissed because he thought it was 8 seconds.


They wasted about eight seconds before fouling. I think that's why he was pissed. Ricky was right next to a Buck and allowed him to go before fouling him later and fouling out.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

I just got home from work - missed the game

Why so few minutes for Al?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

When he was in the game, the Celtics sucked (the entire second quarter).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> When he was in the game, the Celtics sucked (the entire second quarter).


Doc also said that he was disappointed at Al's rebounding. "We don't want him to score, we want him to rebound."

Now it could be just me, but I think Doc's passing the insanity line.

Perk is supposed to rebound and play defense.
Al is supposed to rebound.
Pierce, I guess, is supposed to do everything.
Raef is supposed to shoot every time he gets the ball.

Does every team do this or is Glen the only one who does this?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I just realized Pierce almost had a triple double. It must suck coming up one rebound short. It's nice to see him get 10 assists though...


----------



## Rebounders_Rule! (Aug 18, 2005)

Premier said:


> A horrible offensive effort in the second quarter and an equally bad defensive effort in the second half cost us this game. The Celtics should've won. Some positives were Marcus Banks, Delonte West, Mark Blount, Paul Pierce, and Ryan Gomes.


Excuse me, but Mark Blount was *not* a positive this game. 

He committed 6 turnovers, more than anyone else on either team. And that's not counting the times he did his patented statue routine, just standing around, not moving his arms or his legs while some opposition player helped himself to a loose ball that Blount had a reasonable shot at getting. 

Blount, as almost always, was the main reason we lost this game. Because when he is in the game without Perkins as his nursemaid it's very nearly the safest bet going that the opposition will run more fast breaks than we do. Even if the opposition is the exceedingly slow Houston Rockets, never mind a team as fast as the Bucks. 

If someone could find a way to slip Mark a mickey half an hour before every game we'd be in the playoffs for sure, that's how bad Mark is, his offense notwithstanding.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

Rebounders_Rule! said:


> Excuse me, but Mark Blount was *not* a positive this game.
> 
> He committed 6 turnovers, more than anyone else on either team. And that's not counting the times he did his patented statue routine, just standing around, not moving his arms or his legs while some opposition player helped himself to a loose ball that Blount had a reasonable shot at getting.
> 
> ...


I have a few additional reasons if I might:

1. Doc SUCKS big time as a coach. Why Perkins does not play more is beyond me. His rotations have absolutely no rhyme or reason to them whatsoever. It's always a good move not to play Justin Reed at all, considering the guy plays with more hustle and heart than most people on the team.

2. Speaking of heart and desire, Big Al, to me, just doesn't have it. The kid has talent for sure, granted. But here is a guy who has dominated before coming to the pros and now is kind of a deer in the headlights. He just doesn't seem to have "it." Perkins, on the other hand, has loads of intensity and heart.

3. Banks killed us with a few fancy, no-look passes at extremely critical junctures of the game. The guy just has no perception of timing (when to take it to the rack on a fast break, and when you are just outright forcing things).


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> I have a few additional reasons if I might:
> 
> 1. Doc SUCKS big time as a coach. Why Perkins does not play more is beyond me. His rotations have absolutely no rhyme or reason to them whatsoever. It's always a good move not to play Justin Reed at all, considering the guy plays with more hustle and heart than most people on the team.
> 
> ...


You must have been at a different game...it seems like you're the only guy who didn't like Banks' first game back.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

It could have better. Banks still tries to do way too much. He must have learned his decision making on the fast break from Antoine.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> It could have better. Banks still tries to do way too much. He must have learned his decision making on the fast break from Antoine.



and thats a bad thing to learn decision making from one of the best players ever to play in the NBA?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> and thats a bad thing to learn decision making from one of the best players ever to play in the NBA?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


I think I just vomited it in my mouth.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> It could have better. Banks still tries to do way too much. He must have learned his decision making on the fast break from Antoine.



True, but for a first game back, I didn't really expect something like that.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> You must have been at a different game...it seems like you're the only guy who didn't like Banks' first game back.


You're right, I am being a little too hard on him. It was just maddening especially because I was at the game. The crowd was worked to a frenzy and the tide was really swaying in our favor and then Banks made two bad passes and from there it was over. It's not his fault totally, I just was projecting since I needed a scapegoat. The win was so close at one point you could taste it.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

PatBateman said:


> You're right, I am being a little too hard on him. It was just maddening especially because I was at the game. The crowd was worked to a frenzy and the tide was really swaying in our favor and then Banks made two bad passes and from there it was over. It's not his fault totally, I just was projecting since I needed a scapegoat. The win was so close at one point you could taste it.



Before he energized them, the win wasn't even close. They were down by 17 at one point. I'm not saying he's the only one who's responsible for the comeback, but he gave them some kind of energy that they've lacked...


----------

